# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  ســــلامــي .. إن شاء الله يوصل سلامي

## دموع الغصون

عندما تضيق بنا الأمكنة و تشتعل الأشواق محملة بالحب والحنين ..


لا نملك سوى الحروف والكلمات تحمل وليتها تستطيع بعضاً مما نريد أن يصل إلى الأحباب ..


لنجعل هذه الصفحة تحمل سلامنا إلى كل من نحبهم ولا نستطيع أن نصل إليهم لأي سبب كان ..


سلامي
سلامي عــلى اللـي حـاضر مــعـانا
سلامي عــلى اللـي خــالي مــكانـه
سلامي عــلى اللـي حـاضر مــعـانا
سلامي عــلى اللـي خــالي مــكانـه
سلامي إن شاء الله يـوصل سلامي
أسامـي مــا أريـد أذكـــر أسامـي 
سلامــــــــي



سلامي عــلى اللـي صان المــحـبـة
سلامي عــلى اللـي فـرقـته صعـبــة
بـعـيـد و يــاكل و يشرب مـعـانـا
عزيزي وصاحبي وقلبي على قـلبه 
سلامــــــــي


سلامي عــلى اللـي يستاهل دموعي
حـزيـن وضحـكته تــعـود بـرجوعي
رجــــاءً لا تـذكـرونـه أمــامـي 
أخـــاف يطيـر قـلبـي من ضلــوعـي
سلامــــــــي





من بحر اختيارتي أقتطف لكم هذا الموضوع 

أتمنى أن أرى تفاعلكم وبوح مشاركاتكم

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي....} إلى نسمات الصباح التي تداعب جبين أحلامي 
سلامي ... } إلى قطرات الندى التي تتراقص على بتلات زهور حياتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلامي لم اغترب بعيدآآ ..


رائع دموع*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لعطر الرؤى .. عطر حياتي وذكرياتي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلامي لغائب روحه تحلق في سماء وطني .!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

سلامــي علــى من يخجل الورد بملفاه*
_سلام عدد ســيل مــاطر مــن سحــابي.._
_سلامــي علــى من يزيــح الــهم ذكـراه_
_ســلام عــدد قــول مخــاوي ياعذاابـــي.._
_سلامي على من لاجار علينا الوقت نلقاه_

_ســلام عــدد قــول كــاظـــم ســـلامي.._

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*سلامي عــلى اللـي صان المــحـبـة*
*سلامي عــلى اللـي فـرقـته صعـبــة
ســـــــــــــــــلامــــــــــــــــــــي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلآآمي لمن اشتاق القلب لهم ،،*

----------


## &روان&

سلامي  ........... الى تلك الايام الجميلة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*سلامي عــلى اللـي حـاضر مــعـانا*
*سلامي عــلى اللـي خــالي مــكانـه

سلامي لكل حدا بالمنتدى متواجد بروحه وإن لم يستطع التواجد فعلياً *  :SnipeR (69): 

عجبتني الفكرة كتييير يا دموع غصون ... مميزة انت كالعادة  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلامي لكـِ دموع ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لإلك 
:: | صديقة | ::

----------


## shams spring

سلامي ...الى احلى منتدى واحلى اعضاااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لِـ روح كفنتها منذ زمن وللآن أنتظر مراسم تشيعها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سلامي لكـ يا قلبي . . 
سلامي عليكـ يا نور عيني . . 
سلامي لكـ في الصباح الباكر . .
وفي أرجاء الكون العامر . .
سلامي لكـ وانت مسافر . .
 من البيت الى الجامعة . .
حينما تحمل الكتب و الدفاتر . .

سلامي لكـ وحدكـ . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلامي لمن اشتاق القلب لرؤيتهم ،،*

----------


## علاء سماره

سلامي اللا الماضي القريب 
سلامي الى اجمل حبيب 
سلامي بيوصل سلامي ...!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## محمد العزام

سلامي لاعضاء المنتدى 

سلامي للارواح الطيبة في هذا الصرح 




سلام لالك دموع على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لـإلك محمد ولكل أعضاء الحصن

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لـ روح احتوتني ورحلت

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلامي لكـ يامن ::*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لِــ
تلك الروح *المتلبدة المشاعر*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي  لأبجدية التضحية 



*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*سلامي لمن لا يغيب عن البال لحظة
رغم غيابة عني*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لكل الصاحيين هلا شو هالنشاط يا جماعه

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*سلامي لتلك الأيام  الجميلة وذاك الشوق الرهيب*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سلآآمي لمن مر طيفه في بالي ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي لــ 
ضحايا الانتظار 
لعقارب تزحف بتثاقل إلى الماضي 
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سلامي ،،

لمن سأل عني ولم يجدني

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سلامي عــلى اللـي صان المــحـبـة
سلامي عــلى اللـي فـرقـته صعـبــة
بـعـيـد و يــاكل و يشرب مـعـانـا
عزيزي وصاحبي وقلبي على قـلبه 
سلامــــــــي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامي لـــ 


روح تعشق الوفاء و تعزف لحن اللقاء 

*

----------


## فيروز

سلآمي لـكل من خان وباع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلامي لمن سكنني وطن 

*

----------


## فيروز

سلامي إن شاء الله يوصل سلامي
اسامي ما اريد اذكر اسامي

كاظم رائع

سلامي لوالدتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســــــــــــــلامي لــ روح الروح 

*

----------


## فيروز

سلامي لـ المغتربين

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســـلامي لـــ النآي الحزين 

*

----------


## فيروز

سلآمي لـ أرواح لم تعُد هنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســــــــــــــــلامي 
...~ 
لجمرة حبك داخلي 

*

----------


## فيروز

سلامي لـ المحبين في هذا الوقت

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســـــــــــــــــلامي 
لــــــــــ
 متعة امتلاكك



*

----------


## فيروز

سلامي لـمن غرق في أعماقي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســـــــلامـــي 

لمن أيقظ ثورة العشق بداخلي 




*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

سلامي لـ بعض تعقلي 

*

----------


## (dodo)

سلامي الى من يعشق عذاب الحب وألوانه..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســـ ،، ـــــــــــــلامـ ،،، ـــــي 
مذكّرات مكان  .


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي على اللي يستاهل دموعي
حزين وضحكته تعود برجوعي
رجاءاَ لا تذكرونه أمامي
أخاف يطير قلبي من ضلوعي


*

----------


## &روان&

سلامي  لك  كلام

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سلامي لك هو نفسه وداع

----------


## &روان&

سلامي لك ليس شكر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســــلامي 
لمن احتاج وجوده الآن 
لمن اختار درب ليس فيه آمان 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لكلماتك الأولى لعفوية ضحكاتك 
سلامي لأيامي مضت ولن تعود معك

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*سلامي لذكرياتي ... التي تأبى النسيان ...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي لــ نسمات الغروب الهادئة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

سلامي ان شاء الله يوصل سلامي

----------


## &روان&

سلامي لك الاشتياق

----------


## دموع الغصون

ســـلامي 
لــ هدوء أعصابك

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

سلامي الى من رحل جسدا"

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سلامي 
لمن اشتاق ،،

----------


## دموع الغصون

ســلامي لــ 
لصوتك الرنان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلامي 
لـ دكتور الكالكولس*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي 
لِـــ
بقايا ملامحك 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

ســـلامـــي 
لــ لوحات الذكريات




*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

ســــلـــامــي الـــى ذلــكــ الغـــائب الحـــاضر

----------


## دموع الغصون

ســـلامي لِـ 
الموت تحت المطر

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

سلامي الى مطر اتمنى ان يحتوينا

----------


## دموع الغصون

سلامي 
لِـ ربيع القلوب

----------


## محمد العزام

سلام للقلب الصافي والنابض بالامل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســلامي لــ سكون الليل 


*

----------


## shams spring

*سلامي لوطنــي .. كنْ لي ومعي , فانا أحبك للأبد ..!

14-11-2012م
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*سلامي لكـ أنت . . 
.
.
سلامي لهُ . .
.
.
سلامي لها . .
.
.
سلامي لكم جميعاً . .
.
.
يا من تبعثون لي السلام . .*

----------


## &روان&

سلامي  يوصل  لوين ما بدو  هو حر ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلامي لـ روان*

----------


## &روان&

اها شكلو سلامي وصل لعندك سبحان الله عرف لوين يروح

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وصل وصل ،، 

سلامي لمن اشتاق القلب لهم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*سلامي لإصدقاء الجامعة . . 
سلامي لـ زملائي . . اللذين لم ينسوني أبداً .
.
.
سلامي لعجلون الأبية .*

----------


## &روان&

سلامي لاهلي والله اتأخروا :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســـلامي لـــ 
لبرودة روحه 



*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سلامي ل
لمسة كفيه الدافئة

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســلامي لِـــ 

لعقد اليآسمين الابيض 



*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

سلامي الى من اشتقت اليهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ســلامي لــ عكوله ههههههههههه


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي لــ رسائل المطر

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سلآآمي لـ ابتسامه اعشق رؤيتهآآ ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي لــ استيقاظ شرودي 
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي لــ أجفان المزن 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي لـ ضجيجك داخلي 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي لـ ضجيجك داخلي 

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*سلامي لـ ذلك البعيد ,, ربي يخليك لولادك ,,*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي لــ }  البحر الساكن عيون 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
سلامي لِــ قبر البنفسج 

*

----------

